# to get slippery surface a litle stickier



## Raceman (Mar 13, 2003)

If some of you already improvized a little track oval or on-road on cellar/ garage/wood surface, what home product would help get minimal traction without getting everything messy. Some friend could let me use a small space but no room to keep carpet when I'd have to remove it. I tried many tricks on tires but never really worked so I'd concentrate on running surface instead.


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

Grape Soda Is The Best And Then Just Mop It Up


----------



## C43GO (Sep 26, 2007)

we used to use sugar water in a weed sprayer or Dr. Pepper


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

1 qt water, 1/2 cup sugar, and 1/2 cup pine-sol
apply it in a thin coat with a sponge mop, and let dry. the pine-sol makes it so it wont attract bugs, and makes it easy to clean-up.I have used this little formula to run mini-z's and 1/18 scale cars in my basement for a couple years now.Just try and avoid walking on the driving area or you will track on dust.


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

DOUGHBOY said:


> Grape Soda Is The Best And Then Just Mop It Up


grape soda or soda in general is good but stains the floor.


----------



## Raceman (Mar 13, 2003)

I never thought of using weed sprayer but I've seen guys doing the same trick on dragstrips so it looks good.
I'd probably use cream soda since there would be less colour than in regular cola. The one mixture with pine-sol sounds great too.

The one last thing I wonder is it good to put some more stuff on corners
or I'd screw everything up then? By the way thanx for tips.:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

Generally You Would Put A Little More In The Corners. And Remember You Dont Have To Put This Stuff On Very Thick Just A Slight Mist


----------



## Raceman (Mar 13, 2003)

Would I apply it a day before or less?


----------



## hermanp (Apr 25, 2003)

*wood floor*

They use to race at a skate rink with wood floor,they used mini pins with nothing on the wood.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

non skid wax works perfectally, might take a little searching for but worth it for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

Back when we ran on a linoleum floor in Farnham QC I tried rubber belt dressing on the tires it worked pretty good.

I'm sure if you ran SPF45 Suntan (wipe the tires really good) you'd also get the tires nice and tacky.

Nah forget that, wax the floor, run WD40 on the tires and a brushless mod lipo setup and you'll have a blast.


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

The Jet said:


> non skid wax works perfectally, might take a little searching for but worth it for sure :thumbsup:



Must be 
Bikini wax....


----------

